# heavenly walleye



## addicted2 (Dec 11, 2008)

butter a baking dish, put in 2 lbs walleye fillets, sprinkle garlic salt/pepper, then cover with shredded parmasian cheese. broill for 15 minutes. I've tried this with other fish and it was also great.


----------

